# A neat betta fish game I made



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

So, I have this neat animation/game-making software that I love, and I recently (a couple seconds ago, really) made a game where you take care of a betta fish named Sammy. It's not the most complex thing ever, but I'm planning to upgrade it so that you can choose your betta and their name and stuff like that. Anyways, here's the link and enjoy! http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/bettagal1031/2937786http://scratch.mit.edu/projects/bettagal1031/2937786


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Opinions? Anybody?


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Its a cute game! Sammy the betta fish is still alive under my care


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

It will not load :-(


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

:-( Do you have flash player?


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes I do...
It said that Scratch had a power outage at the moment, so
I will try again later


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Hmm...never heard of that happening before. I checked recently and it works.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It does not work for me.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It works. Can I comment on it?


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

YAY! it is working now! thx


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> It works. Can I comment on it?


Yes, but I think you have to have a Scratch account in order to comment.


----------



## twissfish (Jun 24, 2012)

That's a very cute idea.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I still cannot play that game what do you do in it?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Yes, but I think you have to have a Scratch account in order to comment.


Well can I comment on it here?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

does sammy die? o.0


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

madmonahan said:


> does sammy die? o.0


Nope

And yes, you can comment Perry. By the way, nice siggy. :lol:


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I thought it was cute =] Needs more things to do! Upgrade, upgrade!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> I thought it was cute =] Needs more things to do! Upgrade, upgrade!


i agree! i cant wait to see some new things!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I tried on 2 laptops and it did not work.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> Nope
> 
> And yes, you can comment Perry. By the way, nice siggy. :lol:


Thanks! It's a wonderful game but I think it should do more like put a mirror up to it so Sammy flares. And when you feed Sammy and clean his tank, you could earn money to buy a new tank, betta, or decoration! You can also spend your money on food, filer stuff, anything like real life when you own a betta. I would like to see the new and improved version!:-D


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Cute game!! I love his name- Sammy  Human names for our fishies are the best!!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll update it soon! It might take a little while since I'm not the most experienced with the program and I have a bass concert tomorrow so I have to practice like crazy. When I update it I'll mention how you guys gave me all the great ideas.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Did you?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I cant play it.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

There was a game like this that I found terribly offensive. And misleading, and all wrong with the information. "breed betta" (it tosses in a female and he makes googly eyes and they love each other". :/ Yours is better lol! I do agree need more things to do


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Can you post a link?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> There was a game like this that I found terribly offensive. And misleading, and all wrong with the information. "breed betta" (it tosses in a female and he makes googly eyes and they love each other". :/ Yours is better lol! I do agree need more things to do


Thank you!

And Chocolate, I posted a link to the game in the OP. Perry, I'm planning to do the updates right now!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Working on the update now, the coins are tricky to make! (had to make each and every one so I stopped at 80. It is easier to understand if you work with Scratch.)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

What if you could duplicate?


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I do, but I still have to make all the numbers and such...it's confusing. :lol:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I wish I could play it.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Maybe the next version will work for you. I hope it does.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see it!


----------

